# classic sur tiger?



## Francois42 (7 Avril 2010)

Bonjour

Je sais que la question a déjà été posé mais je n'ai pas trouvé une explication satisfaisante à mon problème.

J'avais Mac OS 10.1.3 avec classic dessus. J'ai formaté mon imac G3 pour installer Tiger et j'ai maintenant Mac OS 10.4.11. J'ai un cd de mac os 9.2 qui avait été livré avec mon imac que je l'ai acheté en 2002. 

Ma question est, comment réinstaller classic?

J'ai lu sur un forum qu'il suffisait de copier le dossier system présent sur le cd de mac os 9.2 mais ça n'as pas marché. 

J'ai vu sur le site d'apple que pour réinstaller mac os 9 par dessus mac os X, il fallait booter sur le cd de mac os 9 et faire une installation standard de mac os 9. Mais si je fais ça, je ne vais pas effacer tiger par hasard?
Pour résumé je suis perdu et je ne sais comment m'y prendre pour réinstaller classic.

En espérant que vous saurez me dépanner...

Bonne journée à tous le monde!!!

Francois42


----------



## fransik (7 Avril 2010)

bonjour, 


Francois42 a dit:


> [...]copier le dossier system présent sur le cd de mac os 9.2[...]pour réinstaller mac os 9 par dessus mac os X, il fallait booter sur le cd de mac os 9 et faire une installation standard de mac os 9[]



Une fois le dossier système 9.2 copié, tu passes par tes "Préférences Système", "Classic"(?), afin d'en paramétrer le fonctionnement sous OS 10. 

Installer directement OS 9.2 te permet éventuellement plus d'options, mais n'est pas bien utile de mon point de vue. 
Sauf a vraiment manquer de place sur le disque dur, et encore. 
Tant que tu ne formates pas/ n'initialises pas ton volume, le risque de perdre des données est quasi nul. 

En tous cas, au démarrage, tu peux ensuite choisir ton système en maintenant la touche "Option".


----------



## Francois42 (7 Avril 2010)

j'ai copié entièrement le dossier de mac os 9.2 mais quand je cherche a démarrer classic, il y a un message d'erreur m'indiquant que le logiciel système du disque de démarrage ne fonctionne qu'a partir du support original. Que faire?


----------



## fransik (7 Avril 2010)

Francois42 a dit:


> j'ai copié entièrement le dossier de mac os 9.2 mais quand je cherche a démarrer classic, il y a un message d'erreur m'indiquant que le logiciel système du disque de démarrage ne fonctionne qu'a partir du support original. Que faire?


installer directement OS 9.2 depuis ce support original, mais sans formater/ initialiser le disque dur.


----------



## Francois42 (7 Avril 2010)

Lorsque je démarre avec mon CD, ce dernier me demande d'effectuer une instalation spéciale? ça veut dire quoi? je crois que je vais etre obligé de partitionner mon disque dur...


----------



## fransik (8 Avril 2010)

Bonjour, 


Francois42 a dit:


> [...]une instalation spéciale? ça veut dire quoi?


Aucune idée sur ce point. 


Francois42 a dit:


> [...]je crois que je vais etre obligé de partitionner mon disque dur...


Mais je ne vois pas le rapport, partitionner un disque ne change rien "au problème"  et n'apporte rien depuis Mac OS 10 d'ailleurs, sans compter qu'il faut repartir de 0 ensuite, avec une installation des deux systèmes 

Si tu en as besoin de 9.2/ Classic au point d'y passer autant de temps, pourquoi pas. 
Mais alors une fois que tu as "mis de côté" tous documents & autres fichiers perso. autant installer 9.2 directement. 

Ça fonctionne, et tu es rendu, ou, au cas contraire, tu peux toujours partitionner si ça te tente vraiment.


----------



## r e m y (8 Avril 2010)

Tu peux installer MacOS 9 à partir du CD sans risque.

Le système MacOS 9 sera installé dans un dossier nommé "dossier système" donc sans risque qu'il écrase un dossier de MacOS X (il n'y en a pas portant ce nom)

"Installation spéciale" permet de configurer l'installation...

cela dit, pour plus de sécurité, fait une sauvegarde intégrale de ton disque dur avant de faire quoi que ce soit (un clone via Carbon Copy Cloner sur un disque externe formatté proprement et comme ça en cas de pépin, tu redémarres sur ce clone et tu reclone en sens inverse pour retrouver ton Mac à l'identique de ce qu'il est aujourd'hui)


----------



## Francois42 (8 Avril 2010)

En fait avec instalation spéciale, ce dernier me dit qu'il va installer mac os 9 et mettant le systeme actuel dans un dossier "ancien systeme". Je suis vraiment perdu, je suis obligé de faire une instalation spéciale car en selectionnant "macintosh hd" comme volume, ce dernier me dit qu'il ne peut installer sur ce volume. J'y comprend plus rien...


----------



## Invité (8 Avril 2010)

L'installeur va mettre le "dossier système" actuel (celui que tu as copié sur le disque) dans un dossier "ancien systeme", c'est normal dans le cas d'une installation "spéciale".
Ca ne changera rien à OsX. La seule différence, c'est qu'au reboot il va certainement booter sur Os9.
Si le tableau de bord "démarrage" est à jour, tu pourras choisir OsX sans soucis. Dans le cas contraire, il faudra re-démarrer avec la touche "alt" pour choisir ton Os de boot.
Ensuite tu pourras télécharger le TdB correct qui accepte de faire son boulot ICI.
Une fois Os9 installé correctement, tu vas dans les préférences système d'OsX indiquer le chemin de ton dossier système pour Classic.


----------



## fransik (9 Avril 2010)

bonjour  


Francois42 a dit:


> En fait avec instalation spéciale, ce dernier me dit qu'il va installer mac os 9 et mettant le systeme actuel dans un dossier "ancien systeme"[...]


Ceci n'est valable _que_ pour les systèmes pré- OS 10 il me semble. 


Francois42 a dit:


> [...]en selectionnant "macintosh hd" comme volume, ce dernier me dit qu'il ne peut installer sur ce volume. J'y comprend plus rien...


Au départ, tu ne dois pas avoir formaté le disque de façon à ce qu'il soit aussi démarrable avec OS9 sur un PowerPC (603/ 603e/ 604/ G3/ G4/ G5). 

Soit tu as la possibilité de faire un clone avant d'installer à nouveau (Disque externe FireWire par exemple, _l'USB ne te permettra pas de démarrer un iMac G3_) , soit tu recommences depuis le début, mais avec les bonnes options  "Classic" était devenu obsolète depuis ±10.3 déjà. 

Pour sélectionner le bon format, dans "Utilitaire de disques" > "Partitionner" > "Options"


----------

